
Ask HN: How do employees send emails from company domain using SES? - thearthtyagi
So I&#x27;m kind of curious on how do employees send emails company domain addresses using a service like AWS SES since I&#x27;m guessing most companies save costs and use AWS instead of GSuite for managing employees and more. I might be wrong here.
But let&#x27;s assume if I were to assign employees in my company with email addresses so they can send and receive emails, how would I do that?
======
mtmail
Does AWS SES do spam filtering, email rules, aliases, out-of-office, large
email attachments, POP/IMAP etc?

You could use other email providers. Fastmail, mailbox.org, runbox.com and
more, plus all those who offer domains that include email. Instead of 6
USD/month/employee you'd then pay half. I'd argue company's highest overhead
is salary, not spending a couple of USD/month for the most essential
communication tool.

~~~
thearthtyagi
I agree, I was framing more of a "is this possible situation"?

------
duskwuff
> I'm guessing most companies save costs and use AWS instead of GSuite for
> managing employees and more.

You are incorrect.

SES isn't a substitute for GSuite. It's a substitute for other mail delivery
services like SendGrid or Mailgun -- a tool for _programmatically_ sending
emails, typically to customers.

------
thearthtyagi
So this is my design and proposal :

This is applicable for mostly startups that don't have a lot of employees and
this can help them cut costs to some extents in the beginning by not getting
GSuite or other similar services.

\- The company's admin on AWS verifies their domain on AWS SES.

\- Employees create an account on GMail exclusively for work.

\- Admin creates a Lambda function to map emails to employee email addresses.

\- Each email address is verified and then SMTP server is set up.

I'm not saying startups should use this since GSuite is cheap in itself but in
theory, this is doable unless I'm missing something and sounds like a good
workaround I guess.

